# Need help please selecting the sensor number of the APEXI SAFC 2 (200sx s13 ca18det)



## BobNissan (May 16, 2005)

Hi friends! i dont know wich sensor will be the right one on the apex safc 2 
I own a nissan 200sx 1993 s13 ca18det
I have problems with my car, i can start it after installing teh apex

help!!


----------



## BobNissan (May 16, 2005)

BobNissan said:


> Hi friends! i dont know wich sensor will be the right one on the apex safc 2
> I own a nissan 200sx 1993 s13 ca18det
> I have problems with my car, i can start it after installing teh apex
> 
> help!!



help me please!!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Refer to the "Collection of Setting Data" booklet that came with your SAFC-II. You can select the sensor numbers that correspond to the parts you have... For instance, although I have a KA24DET, I chose the 'hot wire' MAF sensor setting, because I have a Z32 TT MAF.


----------

